# Generation 5 Pokemon



## Severus Snape (Apr 20, 2010)

So, what are the Generation 5 Pokemon?

This shall keep you up to date with them.


Pokedex Number - Name

??? - Zorua
??? - Zoroark


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is pretty redundant :( Sorry. Serebii or something will probably have a much better list when the fifth gen Pokémon are released.


----------

